# Roberts Tunnel, NFSP flows



## deepsouthpaddler

They turned on roberts tunnel to 177 yesterday, and bailey is in the upper 400's. Talked to Denver Water and they don't know what they are going to do yet today with tunnel flows. Dillon is full and there is a ton of water in the blue river below dillon. Denver needed the water and turning on the tunnel helped get some extra water out of dillon. 

Everything else on the front range is cranking, but if you want bailey/foxton, check the gauges later today to see what they do with the tunnel. Nice flows in there right now.

Below is the link to the roberts tunnel outflow. Good to check to see what they are tinkering with. They usually change in mid morning around 9am, but when things are fuzzy like they are right now, it could be anytime of the day.

Detail Graph


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Update 6/8/2010

Roberts tunnel flows at 358cfs. Bailey / foxton in the 500's. 


From Denver water....
I think the Roberts tunnel flows will only last for the next week. I’m going to try and shut the tunnel off sometime next week to try and accommodate a habitat improvement project on the North Fork.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

from denver water today 6/10...

We will likely run the tunnel until we fill up chatfield. This is likely to be about 4 days. If rains/melt increases inflow, this may change.

Looks like bailey/foxton might run through the weekend. Check the gauges before heading out, because plans are changing daily. A good bet is to check roberts tunnel flows the morning you paddle. Flows typically change around 9am, and are usually updated by 9:30ish on the phone/web.


----------



## funkins

Looks like Bailey is down to about 220. Anyone know if this flow will hold through the weekend?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

funkins... they turned off the tunnel today around noon. Everything in bailey is natural runoff right now. Cooler weather will slow the melt, but there is a flood watch out for the front range foothills, so check gauges before you head out.

My two cents... you can do a lot better than bailey in the low 200's right now.


----------



## funkins

Thanks for the info, we're going to check the flows early and possibly audible to Clear Creek (Dumont)...heading to CCArk afterwards...give a shout if you are in the area...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/18 update...

Denver Water plans on keeping the tunnel off this weekend. Main stem is spilling.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/24 update...

Denver water turned on roberts tunnel today to ~100cfs. This should bring bailey flows into the 230ish range (too low imo). Weather and water demand is in flux right now. According to denver water, they would guess that tunnel flows would hold, or perhaps go up a little over the weekend if hot weather increases demand. Afternoon thunderstorms could cause demand to go down though. So there you have it... it could stay the same, go up, or go down.

Got a trick up my sleeve for flows... stay tuned.


----------



## Theophilus

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Got a trick up my sleeve for flows... stay tuned.


Thanks for the updates.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/1/2010 update

Denver water just bumped up roberts tunnel releases from 100cfs to 200 cfs. This should put flows in the 330ish range for the bailey guage.

Denver water said that they tenatively plan on keeping the flows constant over the weekend, but as always flows could change if there are changes in weather or demand. 

Heads up on bailey... the riverwide tree that we have been ducking under on the far left has partially broken on the left side and has dropped down lower. Its barely passable with a high chance of branch to the face/pfd. Might be a walk if the tree drops lower or if flows get higher. Will need some beaver support to get that cleaned up.

Have a great 4th weekend and paddle safe.


----------



## Don

*Awesome Thanks*

Awesome news. Thanks for the beta.


----------



## Id725

Thanks for the updates, Ian.
Where is the wood you're talking about?
Last year there was that tree below Supermax on the right where you had to just go left. No biggie.
Then there was the river-wide job down below Deer Creek; my group was portaging that sucker.
Anything new this year?
Thanks.
-Mike


----------



## CO_Patrick

Mike, there was one we barely made it under below Deer Creek. If I hadn't seen others go under it ahead of me, I probably would have portaged it.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Talked to denver water again this afternoon. They are planning on turning up roberts tunnel to 300 cfs tomorrow (friday). That should put about 430 cfs in bailey/foxton. They generally make changes to the tunnel around 9-10am...


----------



## Joe

Any idea if they will hold the higher flows thru the 5th?

Joe


----------



## cmack

Yesterday at 450ish was really sweet!

The wood referenced by Ian and Patrick is actually above Deer Creek but after Trashcan. (no worries as I had couldn't remember where it was either) I cant remember exactly where it was, maybe someone who remembers better from yesterday can chime in with an exact location. Anyway... it kind of sneaks up on you if you let your guard down. It got my full attention yesterday because I only saw it when I was about 60 feet or so away from it. As Ian said, you can get around it on the extreme left side, but you are almost scraping the wood and the river bank simultaneously. You just barely fit. We need to get that shiz outta there, higher flows or even lower flows could cause issues. Tough to tell. 

The wood that was below Deer Creek, in the class III drop that had the warning rope strung across the river is either now gone, or buried on the right. The rapid runs clean on the left. There is some wood in the shallow mank below this that some of us boated over and didn't really know it. Pretty easy paddling down there, but be heads up. 

The rest of the run was good as far as wood goes.


----------



## Id725

A good landmark for the problem log:
After Trash Can, in a very flat stretch, when you see a very obvious rock wall come into view on the left, it's time to look for that wood.
It's closer to Trash Can than it is to Deer Creek.

Yeah - yesterday was sweet! I can't believe how much it cleaned up at that water level. Having only run it in the 200s, I was surprised to find it almost easier in the 400s. Padded, but the holes still weren't really all that sticky, except for that damn thing at the bottom of Trash Can!


----------



## chepora

Anyone know if the flow will hold through this week?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Denver water cut back the tunnel to 250 cfs, dropping bailey back to 320. No word on what releases will be later in the week.


----------



## JCKeck1

We ran it at 500ish on Monday. Great flows, great fun. Thanks for the updates Ian. I think that wood will be harder to get around as the flow gets lower. At 500 we had room to paddle around it on the left, but just barely - soon to be a portage.
Joe


----------



## paulie

was in there yesterday, saw that it was up, left denver to get it, and they turned it waaay down, damnit, but said wood still went on the far left, but not for the light-hearted it was a squeeze


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Bummer you got the water yanked out from under you Paulie. I called denver water yesterday, but they didn't figure out what to do until later in the day. 

Glad folks had a good time while the water was up!


----------



## cw

I am suspicious of the Bailey guage. From what I cna see they only dropped flows out of Roberts by 100 cfs. The Grant Guage also shows a drop of about 100.

Why would the Bailey guage drop 150???

We put on at 5 yesterday and it felt closer to 400 than 300. There was still water going over the flake at Supermax.

There used to be aguage at Pine which accounted for Deer Creek flows and another small creek that comes in above the dream house. I can't seem to find that guage.

Agree with Paulie about the wood after Trash can, the slot is just wide enough to fit a boat, sketchy.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Denver water is dropping the tunnel down to 50 cfs today. Rains and cool weather reduced demand, and thus, the tunnel flows have dropped.

Denver Water wanted to emphasize the point that rain and cool weather can significantly reduce demand for water and can thus reduce the need to pull water through roberts tunnel.

I have also noticed that the bailey gauge seems to have a higher error margin than other gauges on the nfsp. I think the grant gauge is pretty accurate. The old pine gauge was discontinued and hasn't been in service for a while.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/8 update. Denver water turned off roberts tunnel today. They may turn the tunnel back on over the weekend if it gets hot and water demand goes up.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/12 update...

Denver water turned up the tunnel to 60 cfs yesterday and is turning it up another 100cfs to a total of 160 cfs today. This should mean low 200's in the river. If it doesn't rain, Denver water says they might turn it up later in the week.

Also, recreational release weekend on the north fork south platte is a month away. Looking forward to a fun weekend!

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/nf-south-platte-recreational-release-32072.html


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/13 update... 

Denver water turned up the tunnel to 200 cfs (currently reading 209) today. Should be upper 200's in the river. They may turn it up another 50 cfs or so tomorrow if it stays hot and there isn't much rain.

Also, denver water is doing some maintenance work on cheeseman reservoir and is limiting flows out of cheeseman. Denver water will also be turning off roberts tunnel completely this winter to do maintenance work on the tunnel. Because of the inability to bring tunnel flows over the winter, denver water wants to keep more storage than normal in cheeseman over the winter. The work on cheeseman combined with the work on the tunnel this winter mean that denver water will likely run more water than they normally would through roberts tunnel during the late summer / fall. Not sure what flows will be, but hoping that it means more boatable flows!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/14 update...

Denver water added another 75 cfs to roberts tunnel, bringing the tunnel up to 275 cfs. Bailey / Foxton will be in the low 300's, which is a fun low level in my book. 

Denver water thinks that the release will stay at the level or go slightly higher over the next few days. Too early to tell for the weekend, but my guess is that it runs over the weekend. Will give an update by friday for weekend outlook.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/15 update...

No changes planned for the tunnel today. Denver water thinks that the flows will likely hold through the weekend. May bump it up ~20 cfs. If it rains and demand goes down, they will cut the flows back. 

I think (hope) its going to be runnable all weekend. 

Here comes bailey season!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Well, plans changed and they bumped up the tunnel today. Tunnel is up 30 cfs to 300 cfs. Should put bailey at 350 tomorrow. Come join me on bailey tomorrow if you want...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/bailey-friday-7-16-a-32210.html


----------



## DanOrion

Has anyone calc'd how long it takes a Roberts bump to be felt at Bailey?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Roberts tunnel increase to bailey gauge was 2 hr 45 mins last bump. They usually change the tunnel around 9ish and it hits bailey around mid day. My comment on flows was that they'd be good tomorrow, not take til tomorrow to get there if thats what got you wondering. 

Forgot exactly what number denver water said, but it takes 12-16hrs for the tunnel water to get to strontia res in waterton canyon.


----------



## KUpolo

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Well, plans changed and they bumped up the tunnel today. Tunnel is up 30 cfs to 300 cfs. Should put bailey at 350 tomorrow. Come join me on bailey tomorrow if you want...
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/bailey-friday-7-16-a-32210.html


 
There on Sunday as long as it stays!


----------



## BDPADDLE

Looks like they just bumped it another 40 or so. Planning on Sunday too.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Denver water turned it up again. Plan was 350 cfs from the tunnel. Likely to stay through the weekend at this level, maybe could go up a little. 

Bailey was great today! Love it!


----------



## cmack

I just wanted to give a huge thanks to whomever went in to Bailey before the flows came back up and took out a lot of the wood! Nice work and thanks!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/21 update...

Denver Water is planning on turning the tunnel down to 100 cfs today, from 367 cfs. The 267 cfs drop should put the north frok in he 200-250 cfs range, depending on how much rain impacts natural flow.

Rains yesterday are the reason for the change. Denver water is trying to hold the elevation of cheeseman res constant for divers doing work on valves. The rain brought in extra inflow to cheesman, so they have to release more from cheesman to keep the level constant. 

Rain reduces demand for water, and can also put more water in watersheds, which both reduced need for tunnel water to be diverted. 

We had a nice little stint there of excellent flows on the north fork. Hoping she will come back up soon.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/22 update...

Due to lots of rain, Denver water took the tunnel all the way down to zero yesterday afternoon. They plan on keeping the tunnel off today.  They may turn the tunnel on if the weather gets hot and dry, but its not likely to go up to boatable flows this weekend. Never hurts to check the gauges, because things seem to change quickly this time of year.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/27 update...

Denver water is turning up the tunnel to 310 cfs today. That should put bailey / foxton at about 370 cfs today. If it doesn't rain, demand should stay about the same, and Denver Water expects this flow should last for the next few days at similar levels. As always, its a day to day thing, so check the gauges and check for updates.

Get it while its up!


----------



## caspermike

deep.. you think theres any chance this shit be running on friday?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Mike, its got a good chance to run on friday, but things can change daily. Main variable is rain. If it stays hot and it doesn't rain through friday, my guess is that it will stay up. I'll be in contact with Denver Water daily while the water is up and will post an update on thursday to help plan for friday and the weekend. 

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## caspermike

thanks man.. you interested in maybe hitting it this week? you think we would have a better chance getting it thursday?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Mike, I have no clue about chances of bailey running thur vs. fri. Too many variables. What I do know is that they typically make a decision around 9-10am what to do for the day, so if you put on after they make the call, you avoid getting skunked. 

I want to do bailey friday if its running.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/28 update...

Denver water is leaving the tunnel flows steady this morning. Currently 314 cfs out of roberts and 372 cfs at bailey. Slight Chance Denver Water could turn down the tunnel this afternoon if there is a lot of rain over the metro area or over the upper south platte watershed. Keep and eye on the weather and the radar, and get it while its here!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/29 update

Denver water is cutting back the tunnel by 100 cfs today. That means bailey will drop to about 260-270. They are planning on potentially dropping it another 100 cfs tomorrow which means bailey will be too low this weekend. Bummer. The silver lining is that Denver water is cutting tunnel flows and taking water out of marston reservoir on the plains to create some storage space on the plains. They want to create some storage space for the recreational release in two weeks so that they have flexibility to turn up the water some if the demand alone isn't enough to deliver flows. 

Still got gore and the poudre race.


----------



## Crazy Nate

This post is awsome! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## pbell

Just got word from Ian. Workaholic that he is, the man is on his way to Gore but asked me to let you all know that the Robert's Tunnel flow is being reduced to 100 cfs today and will most likely hold there throughout the weekend.

Looks like no Bailey for a few days, but at least we still have Gore and even a low Black Rock.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/5 update...

The tunnel has been off due to rains. Denver Water doesn't plan on turning it on today. Its forecast to get drier and hotter this weekend, so they may start bringing the tunnel back online if rain runoff reduces and demand increases. Check the gauges over the weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/7...

Denver water turned on the tunnel yesterday to 100 cfs, and the tunnel is making another bump up today. Not sure where denver water is going with it, but it looks like 150? Bailey/foxton should be on the cusp of boatable or in depending on how low you go.


----------



## lostboat

Anyone interested in Bailey Sunday if it hits 150? 719213one389. Andy.


----------



## Dave Frank

The Grant gauge is now over 250. in for some.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/9 update...

Denver water is turning down the tunnel to about 120 cfs today. Could stay low like this for the weekdays. They are still releasing a lot of water from cheeseman to bypass inflow and keep the res level constant for diving operations.

Looks like they have enough storage to make bailey fest go as long as there isn't enough rain to meet all water needs (rare).


----------



## lostboat

Starting about Thursday, I encourage everyone in the front range to water their lawns 24 hours a day and flush their high flow toilets as much as possible. If flows stay low, hydrants may need to be compromised. 

In all seriousness, thanks for the hard work.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Ha! No need to water the pavement. As long as we don't get dumped on, Denver Water is committed to delivering flows. I just reviewed the long range forecast discussion from the weather service and it looks promising. 

Denver Water may turn on the water sometime friday for the event to get it set for the weekend. More details later in the week.


----------



## KSC

*Release starts today (Fri) 1-5p*

8/13 update

Ian asked me to relay the latest info from Denver Water.
They're planning on releasing 300cfs through the Tunnel starting sometime between 1-5pm today. That should result in around 350-370cfs in Bailey. This is part of the scheduled release to benefit recreational whitewater this weekend, so expect to see the flows maintained through the weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/16 update...

Denver water turned the tunnel down to 235 today. They think that they will likely turn it down lower later in the week.

Massive thanks to Denver Water for delivering flows during the Bailey Fest weekend.


----------



## Marco

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Massive thanks to Denver Water for delivering flows during the Bailey Fest weekend.


Indeed. One of the best boating weekends of the year. Thanks again to you, Ian, for working with DW to make it happen.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/21...

Denver Water turned up the tunnel to 194 cfs today and flows @ bailey will be about 240ish. 

Haven't talked to denver water, but with the hot weather flows could go up tomorrow too. If they do go up, they usually turn up the tunnel around 9-10am, which leaves plenty of time to check the gauge in the AM and hit foxton/bailey in the afternoon. 

Tunnel gauge
Detail Graph


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/23 update...

Denver water is holding tunnel flow steady at 295 cfs. 350 in bailey... nice late season flow. Denver water said that the tunnel will likely stay on at current flows for the next day or so unless they get some rain. Could go a tad higher if it doesn't rain. Check for daily gauge changes or updates here.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/24 update...

Denver Water is keeping the tunnel flow constant today at 295cfs. They may drop it a bit tomorrow with the rains and cooler weather.


----------



## BDPADDLE

A buddy and I got on there yesterday for some good fun! It felt low compared to Sat of Bailey Fest. I know it's about 15 cfs less on the gage, but it seemed more like 50, so I think the feeder creeks are putting in less and less. Still plenty of fun. I'm just not sure I would go with less than 350 on the Bailey gage this late in the season.

Ian- Any idea why the Bailey gage jumped up around 400 for a day starting mid day the 15th? The Granite & Tunnel gages both show no movement for the same time period, so it seemed strange.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

There are a couple of ungauged tributaries below the bailey gauge that can impact bailey flows. Craig creek comes in before 4 falls, and deer creek comes in before deer creek rapid. I agree that 350 @ bailey in june is higher on the run than 350 @ bailey in august. When the north fork at pine gauge was working, it seemed like the natural flow at peak could put up to 100-150+ cfs into the run between bailey and pine. At the tail end of runoff, that extra flow is very low, maybe 10-20 cfs. Perhaps it was higher at bailey fest because rain in the south platte basin put a little extra natural flow in.

Not sure why the flow ramped up on sunday of bailey fest, but saw that on the gauges as well.

I'll run bailey down to 300cfs in the late season, and I'll go between 250-300 if I have mank boat I don't mind putting another crack in. 350 and up is much better as it starts covering up the rocks.

Either way, it's great to have Bailey late season... Glad you had a good run.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/25 update...

Denver water is turning down roberts tunnel to ~200cfs today. Should mean 240-250 cfs in the north fork. 

Denver Water plans to keep the tunnel at about that flow for the next few days. They plan on taking more water from plains storage from chatfield and marston reservoirs.


----------



## Chief Niwot

I was just told be DWB, they just turned the tunnel up to 300.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/2 update

Denver water has held the tunnel steady for a while. Talked to them this afternoon and the guess was that it might go down by 20-50 cfs tomorrow. Won't know if it will hold or drop until they crunch the numbers tomorrow am. Check the gauges before you go. I'm up in the mountains through labor day... will resume updates next week.


----------



## KSC

9/3/2010 Update

Your faithful second hand reporter here. Denver Water plans on reducing the Roberts Tunnel flow to between 260 and 270 cfs. This likely will result in around 300cfs at Bailey. The plan is to maintain those flows through the weekend with a possibility for a slight increase if demand changes. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## funkins

Thanks Kevin...good news that it will probably hold through the weekend.


----------



## stubby

9/6

Flow 345 out of the tunnel as of yesterday and just under 400 at Bailey. I don't imagine it lasting long with the new cold front rolling into town so get some while you can!

the other Ian


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/8 update...

Denver water is holding the tunnel steady at 345 cfs with ~390 cfs in the north fork below bailey. Great late season flows! Get it while you can, because it won't last much longer. Denver water thinks that they might cut the tunnel back by up to 50 cfs later in the week depending on demand.

Water demand is typically on the downward trend in september, so I'd extpect a significant drop in demand within the next couple of weeks. 

Three cheers for late season flows!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/9 update...

Denver water is planning on turning the tunnel down from 345 cfs to 200 cfs on friday starting at 2PM and ramping down until 4PM. The 200 cfs flows will last all weekend. Flows are dropping to accomodate a weekend fishing event for wounded war veterans that one of the bailey fly fishing ranches is helping out with. The drop in flows will put the north fork at about 250 cfs below bailey.

It takes 2-3 hrs for the water to get from the tunnel to bailey, so if you put on any time before 4PM tomorrow, you should still have decent water on the bailey run. Haven't figured the timing to foxtom, but I'd guess it would be another 3-5 hrs to get all the way down to foxton, which might mean you could still get the higher flows through friday afternoon on foxton.


----------



## blutzski

$#@&!!!!!!


----------



## Theophilus

blutzski said:


> $#@&!!!!!!


Word.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/13 update...

Denver water plans to keep the tunnel steady at ~200 cfs for at least today. May go up tomorrow depending on demand.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/14 update...

Denver water is turning up the tunnel to 350 cfs today. Should be 370ish in the north fork below the tunnel. Weather forecast is calling for warm and dry weather, and Denver Water's guess is that tunnel flows will stay up through the week and possibly through the weekend. May not stay as high as 350, but they think that there is a pretty good chance to stay at 300 or above through the weekend.

Ongoing work on cheeseman reservoir is limiting the amount of water denver can release from that arm of the delivery system. This means that Denver Water has to take a majority of its water from lake dillon storage and run it through the tunnel. Good news for north fork boaters.

Enjoy!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/16 update...

Denver water is holding the tunnel steady at 347 cfs. Odds are that they will hold this flow for the next several days and possibly through the weekend. Weather looks warm and clear. As always, rain or change in demand could change flows, but it looks like a good weekend for north fork boaters.

P.S. We are getting really lucky with late season flows. Enjoy it while its here, becuse it will be gone soon.


----------



## ACC

Ian, thanks so much for keeping us informed. It looks like they dropped the tunnel to 299. Any beta as to that level holding, or changing, over the weekend?


----------



## blutzski

I appreciate them pumping up the flows for Bailey Fest (which I couldn't attend) but what's with them dropping the flows on the weekends? @*&#$! *#&$&@#!! (*#&@!!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Didn't talk to Denver Water today (sorry, got busy today). My guess would be that they hold it at 300 for the weekend as its supposed to be sunny and warm. They like to set it on friday and let it ride though the weekend unless something significant changes (ie weather or demand). If they do make a change during the weekend, its usually in the 9-10am range, and it takes 2-3 hrs after that for the flow change to hit bailey. Best bet for avoiding a skunking is to put on early before flows could be turned down and hit bailey, or go in the afternoon so you can check the gauge before you go.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/20 update...

Denver water is holding the tunnel steady at 300 cfs. Weather is forecast to be unseasonably warm and dry and flows should continue around current levels until there is a change in weather and /or a change in demand.

They were thinking about turning off the moffat tunnel, which might cause them to turn up the roberts tunnel. Currently debating if they should wait on that move since demand is high right now.

Turning about to be a great late season on the north fork.


----------



## Tom Semp

*NFSP*

Roberts tunnel is at 301 and has been around 300 for the last several days. that makes Foxton about 350, which is why I'm trying to get somebody to get down here and paddle it with me today and hopefully late tomorrow afternoon. Tom Semp


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/21 Update...

Denver water is holding the tunnel steady at ~300 cfs today. Plans are to keep it there until thursday. Denver Water thinks that they might turn up the tunnel to ~350 ish cfs on thursday due to bypassing marston lake and getting the extra water they need from the tunnel. Nice!


----------



## Theophilus

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/23 update...

Its officially fall, and the north fork is still running! Yeehaw! 

Denver water is keeping the tunnel at 300 cfs today and plans to keep it there through the weekend. Rains last night are bringing in more water, so they don't need to go up to 350 as they thought, but they are keeping it at 300 for the weekend, which is excellent considering its the end of september.

Enjoy the fall colors are late season flows!


----------



## Chief Niwot

They cut back the water today :-(, 224 currently.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/24 update...

Denver water turned down the flows yesterday. Demand dropped after the rains and they cut the tunnel back from 300 cfs to ~220 cfs. 

Plans are to hold the tunnel steady at current flows for today with a guess that it would stay around that level for the weekend. Denver Water isn't sure what the weekend will bring. If demand goes up, they could turn up the tunnel, if demand goes down, they could go down a bit. Too early to tell, and the Denver water guys are not doing weekend calls since its past the main water season, meaning I won't talk to them over the weekend. 

So, check the gauges before you go and have a good weekend. At least gore is still running.


----------



## blutzski

Third Friday in a row that they dropped it for the weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/27 update

Denver Water turned up the tunnel to 325 today. Notional plans are to leave it in that range for the next couple of days. Weather forecast for the week is warm and sunny, and I'd expect flows to be similar for most of the week.


----------



## JCKeck1

Argh...I can't believe that I'm missing this season. Best one in many many years! Get after it!
Joe


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Agreed, its been a great late season on bailey. Took a quick look through the flows and this year has had the best september flows of the last decade, and I didn't look further back than that. 

The key to the good late flows has been the ongoing work on cheeseman to repair underwater valves. 

Get it while it lasts because flows will tank as soon as it gets cold, and thats any time now...


----------



## blutzski

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Get it while it lasts because flows will tank as soon as it gets cold, ...


That or Friday, whichever comes first. 

But seriously, thanks for all the updates this season Ian.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/28 update...

Denver water turned up the tunnel to ~400 cfs today. Demand is high for this time of year due to hot weather. Should stay in this range as long as it stays hot.

Weather is warm through the week, so it may go for a while.


----------



## Meng

DAAAMN! 400 in there sounds sweet. Might have to make the drive....again.


----------



## blutzski

Anyone want to go right now. Can be at the put-in at 2:00.


----------



## RiverWrangler

Oh ya.. and it's spiking right now, 450 and climbing


----------



## cayo 2

Getting into thr range where Foxton is worth doing.Maybe it will last,especially with the work on Cheeseman.Remember running it one year at 475 on OCT.25TH and was 75 degrees .
Blutzki hope you get some finally.


----------



## basil

Foxton is easily worth doing at 350, especially 450. Some sections are class III+ at this level.


----------



## blutzski

Dear Denver Water Board. 

All is forgiven. There is nothing like a mid-week mid-afternoon SM (SuperMax, not the other S&M) session to patch up a shakey relationship. Sitting in the bottom eddy after a nice romp, I realized all relationships are give and take. You give me 450 CFS in September and I'll take the afternoon off. I'm sorry for getting all uptight when you wouldn't put out on the weekends. 

All my love,
Blutzski


----------



## El Flaco

NICE, Bruno - wish I could have joined you.....


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/29 update...

Denver water holding steady at ~400 cfs out of the tunnel. They don't foresee any significant changes in the next day or two. If it did change, they likely would make less than a 100 cfs change, so runnable flows should hold.

Glad you and the water board made up Blutzski. Nothing like gettin some after a long hold out. 

Flaco... dig the signature. So true.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/30 update...

Looks like october north fork flows are in our forecast. Denver Water is holding the tunnel steady today at around 400 cfs. Denver Water's guess is that they will likely have 400ish cfs friday as well, and maybe for the weekend. 

Strontia res is a couple feet below target operating levels, but its rising at a foot per day at current flows. That means they likely could flow at current rates and get strontia back in line by friday. They may opt to cut back flows for the weekend if demand goes down and strontia is at the operating level it needs to be at. They could also potentially hold 400 cfs throught the weekend as well. Odds are this weekend will have 300-400 cfs flows out of the tunnel which is fine october flows for me. 

Enjoy the late season water!


----------



## badswimmer

Awesome, great to hear some more good news, keep those lawns green and do your part. Thanks Ian, 5 runs this week, come get some tomorrow. 2 @ T.O. Jake


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

October Bailey boof bonanza update...

Denver water holding the tunnel steady at ~400 cfs, bailey holding steady at 450. Great flows for october, and a fantastic day on the water today! Denver water thinks they will most likely hold the tunnel at current flows through the weekend. If demand drops they may have to go down, but unlikely to go below 300.

Looking like a classic late season bailey weekend.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Ya yayyy


----------



## KUpolo

deepsouthpaddler said:


> October Bailey boof bonanza update...
> 
> Denver water holding the tunnel steady at ~400 cfs, bailey holding steady at 450. Great flows for october, and a fantastic day on the water today! Denver water thinks they will most likely hold the tunnel at current flows through the weekend. If demand drops they may have to go down, but unlikely to go below 300.
> 
> Looking like a classic late season bailey weekend.


Good to finally get to boat with you. Awesome day.

-Dan


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/4 update...

Denver water holding the tunnel steady at ~400 cfs. 460 in the north fork. Awesome late season flows and lots of fun had this weekend.

Denver water thinks flows will hold in this range while the weather is still warm as water demand is still high. Should still be 400 tomorrow. Cooler weather is forecast mid week, but its still going to be warm. Flows might go down a bit, but I would guess that they would still be runnable. Natural runoff is tiny now, and cheeseman has minimal flow, so the lion's share of supply is coming through Robert's tunnel.

Enjoy the october boating... Incredible north fork season.


----------



## El Flaco

Check this article in the Summit Daily:Dillon Reservoir waters Denver during Cheesman project | SummitDaily.com 

[*Emphasis *mine]



> SUMMIT COUNTY — With Denver Water drawing more heavily from Dillon Reservoir, levels are down about 8 feet and are *slated to drop 3-4 inches daily until Dec. 1*, Frisco Bay Marina marina manager Phil Hofer said.
> 
> As of Monday, the reservoir was about 4 feet lower than normal for October, Denver Water spokeswoman Stacy Chesney said.
> 
> She said three factors contribute to the lowering water levels: Denver needs more water because of an unusually hot and dry September; the high country weather has not produced usual inflow levels; and a rehabilitation project at Cheesman Reservoir requires water levels to remain high and steady.
> 
> It has caused more boaters than usual to pull their vessels out of the water early, Hofer said. Others have moved their boats to a mooring in deeper water, and use a dinghy or marina shuttle for access. In recent years, boats have been able to remain on slips until closing day.
> 
> “It has inconvenienced boaters who want to boat as long as they can,” Hofer said, adding that  the marina's shorter fall hours mean boaters who rely on shuttle service must come in earlier.
> 
> Fishermen must walk farther, Hofer said, as do those using canoes and kayaks. The rowing club launches from the side of the old road, which is more of a challenge and means getting a bit muddier.
> 
> “It's affecting everybody for sure because the water goes so far from the permanent structures,” Hofer said. “We can only move the docks out so far before the cable runs out.”
> 
> Nonetheless, it's not something unexpected or new for the marina manager who's been working on Lake Dillon for about 15 years. He remembers the reservoir being down 21 feet in the spring of 2005 and down about 6 feet in the fall of 2006. He added that he's known all season about Denver Water's plan to draw from the reservoir.
> 
> Hofer said because the drop is happening late in the season, with the summer tourism peak come and gone, it's not drastically affecting the marina's income or operations. He added that it's still possible to get customers in and out of the water — even if it is more difficult.
> 
> The marina closes for the season Oct. 17, with crane day slated for Monday, Oct. 11. Neither date is unusual. Meanwhile, the Dillon Marina launch ramp is available to 60 feet down during the hours of 8:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m., weather dependent, until Sunday, Oct. 24.
> 
> “We adapt, overcome and modify. We can't control it. It is what it is,” Hofer said. “We're used to changing water levels. It's not as bad as it seems or looks.”
> 
> 
> *Cheesman Reservoir project
> *
> 
> The Cheesman Reservoir technical rehabilitation project involves divers who need water levels to stay high and steady, Chesney said. Cheesman Reservoir is in the South Platte drainage system near Deckers.
> 
> “Fluctuating water levels wouldn't be ideal for that type of work,” she said. Instead of drawing from the South Platte system, water is flowing from the Dillon Reservoir through the Roberts Tunnel, into lower reservoirs and toward the Denver water treatment plants.
> 
> The two-year, $18.3 million Cheesman project is part of a 10-year capital plan to replace and rehabilitate aging infrastructure throughout the state. Divers work 24 hours a day, seven days a week to upgrade the dam's valve system, including installing trash racks to prevent debris from clogging the valves. Crews also will install new control systems and a control building and will update the dam's electrical systems.
> 
> The improvements are being made to a dam that contains original infrastructure dating back more than a century, Chesney said.
> 
> “We are making upgrades to protect dam safety as well as continuing to provide a reliable water supply and smooth operations of our dams,” she said. “It's time to make upgrades to the (Cheesman) system.
> 
> “It's a pretty intense technical project,” Chesney said, adding that it's the largest scale rehabilitation project Denver Water has done in recent history. Similar work was done at Gross Reservoir near Boulder.
> 
> She and Bob Steger, Denver Water's manager of raw water supply, pointed out that they try to draw “strategically” from each water system. When the Cheesman project is complete, it will be a primary water source for Denver throughout the winter.
> 
> *The Cheesman project is slated for completion in early December, at which point the Roberts Tunnel will be shut off.* In mid-December, work will begin on the tunnel to replace and refurbish valves. It's slated to take all winter.


If I read this right, it seems there will be water coming through Roberts all fall. Get your dry suit. 
​


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/5 update...

Denver water holding the tunnel steady at ~400 cfs... ~460 in the north fork.

Denver water thinks that they will likely cut the tunnel back some tomorrow morning... Likely back to 350ish out of the tunnel or in that ballpark. Should still be runnable flows.

From there its uncertain. Weather forecast is for cooler weather later in the weak, and that will likely lessen demand. How much is the main question? Demand is high for this time of year, but will go down with a cold front or precipitation. My guess is that flows might drop down to the low 300's or upper 200's for the weekend, but thats just my guess. I'll update later in the week. 

Next week, Denver water will deliver water to the highline canal monday through thursday, and will need to bump up flows for that. If the weather stays warm and dry we could have runnable flows through next week.

El Flacos post shows that dillon is being pulled over cheeseman due to the cheeseman repairs. Cheeseman repairs will go through november. This doesn't mean we will get runnable flows in the late fall though. As soon as the first freeze or snow hits denver, people will turn off the sprinklers for the season and demand will go down significantly (maybe by 50%). The north fork could still have 150-250 in it in late october and november, and might still satisfy some low water adventurers, but my take is that we are seeing that last blast of good flows this week and potentially into next.

First freeze date averages oct 7th in denver and first snow averages oct 15th. Its just a matter of time, so get it while its still here.


----------



## OpusX

There is nothing wrong with green grass through Thanksgiving.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/6 update

Denver water holding the tunnel steady today at ~400 cfs. They didn't drop it as expected. Maybe tomorrow. We had some precip and cooler weather so I wouldn't be surprised if it drops.

Had a classic fall after work run last night. Nothing like head butting some holes to make you feel alive!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/7 update...

Denver water holding the tunnel steady today at ~400 cfs. It rained about a 1/2 inch in the upper drainage of the north fork and we got a little rain bump putting the north fork close to 500 cfs. Awesome flows for october!

Denver water may go up with the tunnel tomorrow if things hold the way they are currently. They want to bring a little more water into strontia reservoir to prepare for a water delivery to the highline canal starting on monday. They could bump up flows by 50 more cfs on friday. This means we should see tunnel flows of 400-450 over the weekend, with flows in the north fork in the 450-500ish range.

Of course this could change if demand goes down due to weather or precipitation, but it looks like another great weekend for north fork boaters.


----------



## Steve Kahn

message from Deepsouth:

tunnel to be turned down 50 cfs today.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/8 update

Denver water dropped the tunnel by 50 cfs to 347 cfs. Flows in the north fork should be around 400-420. Denver water thinks they will hold the same flow this weekend unless demand drops off more or precip changes things. They like to keep the river constant over the weekend if they can. There is a chance it could drop if the demand goes down. Check the gauges before going.

Great fall boating out there right now. Had a blast on the river today.


----------



## DanOrion

These updates are great Ian! You are a true ambassador to the sport!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Thanks Dan. Does that mean you will throw eggs at me next you see me?

Great late season for bailey. have only been out to gore twice late season since bailey has been running so much. 

Have a great weekend paddling. Get it before the snow comes... nice dusting on the higher elevation peaks this morning.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/11 update

Denver water holding the tunnel steady at ~350 cfs. 

No word on future flows... many variables with the cool front and chance of precip predicted for tomorrow. Demand changes tomorrow will dictate where they go with the tunnel. My guess would be the they might cut it back if demand drops or hold it steady through the water delivery to the highline canal.

Enjoy the flows!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/12 update...

Denver water holding the tunnel steady today at ~350 cfs. Likely to drop it tomorrow. Denver water has to do the math tomorrow to figure it out exactly, but their guess is that it will drop by 50-100 cfs tomorrow. 

Rain and cool weather are dampening demand. Rain the the south platte drainage is bringing more water into cheeseman reservoir, meaning that they have to release more from cheeseman to keep the reservoir level constant for ongoing diving work. More water from cheeseman means less water from dillon and in the north fork. 

Will update tomorrow...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/13 update...

Denver water cutting back the tunnel today to 250 cfs. Should be around 280ish in the north fork. 

A reasonable guess at future flows is that they would hold the tunnel at 250 for wed and thur to finish off highline canal water delivery. Friday the canal goes off and there will be up to 100cfs less demand from the canal. If residential demand stays the same as current, the tunnel could go down to 150ish on friday.

The cold weather and rain yesterday dropped demand significantly. Big question is what will it do at the end of the week. People are turning off sprinklers and blowing them out to prep for winter, if this continues, demand could continue to go down. On the flip side, temps are forecast to be warm, sunny and dry end of the week through the weekend, so demand could go up too. 

Friday update will give more info for the weekend. My guess would be that the tunnel either stays around 250ish of drops some for the weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/15 update...

Could not get a hold of the Denver Water guy with the plan today. Saw on the gauge that they turned down the tunnel to the low 200's though. I would suspect that they leave it like this through the weekend, but you never know.

It was a great run while it lasted! So many awesome bailey late season days. Loved it.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/20 update...

Denver water turned down the tunnel to ~160 cfs today. Denver water thinks that they will keep the tunnel in the 150-200 range for the next week or so, and will likely have the tunnel in the 100-200 range over the next month. They will shut the tunnel off in december for repairs and keep it off through the winter.

I'm signing off for updates for the season. Its been a great one! One of the best bailey late seasons... so many good days. Bailey Fest was one of the highlights of the season for me as well.

See you next spring!


----------



## lostboat

Thanks again for the updates and for all your efforts with Bailey Fest.


----------



## caspermike

You killed it Ian... coloradokayak should sponser guys like you cause you are in it all for the right reasons..


----------



## blutzski

Great Bailey Season. Thanks for the updates Ian. 

When is Bailey Fest next year so I can get it on my calendar and not get hosed by my wife planning some dumb shit that weekend?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Bailey Fest 2, the revenge of the swimmers, is planned for Aug 13/14 2011. Going to try and keep it the second weekend in august every year.


----------



## fatbob

could we make sure that bailey releases only sat and sun,,,,then those poor bastards that have to work weekends cant paddle,,,sweet. what bout bailey week?? baby steps,,howsabout that fri also?? ?? ?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Sorry Fatbob... the weekend is the best time for the majority of the paddlers and weeklong would require more water than the system could likely accomodate. Denver Water set the flows for the weekend on Friday, but they did it late in the day because of the conditions at the time.

If I can negotiate more releases with Denver Water, I will, but weekdays are not on the table as they offer a limited benefit vs. the weekends. 

Take a day off work if you really want to get out there.


----------



## caspermike

Bob plan ahead you got the dates


----------



## cadster

Bailey has gone over 200 CFS, 11/3.


----------



## OpusX

It looks like Roberts is spitting out ~160...any idea if they will ramp it up a bit more?


----------



## badswimmer

No Idea, Ian? Do you know? I am gonna go down tomorrow afternoon, hopefully so will others. Jake 3oh3-8tres8-tres3tres3 3oh3-tres59-two5one4


----------



## OpusX

281cfs and climbing. Of course, I'm stuck at work...again.


----------



## badswimmer

Great day, snow in the spring, snow in the fall...A wee bit more water tomorrow?


----------

